
Show HN: Vimalin - Backup VMware Fusion VMs, even when they are still running - wila
https://www.vimalin.com/show-case/backup-your-vmware-fusion-vms-even-when-they-are-still-running/
======
somvie
Looks cool, but I do not own a mac.

Have you thought about building this for VMware Workstation?

~~~
wila
Hi, thanks for the question.

This is the most common question I get whenever I introduce Vimalin. "Where's
the Windows version?"

It is not there yet, but this is something that I am actively working on and
hope to have ready for a beta soon.

